# 'Naytikos' - regular correspondent on SN - RIP:



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

*'Naytikos'* was a fairly regular contributor to SN, and held some unorthodox views, but always held a valid argument.
He started with MIMCo in the late 60's (very short time) and thence forth sailed with Niarchos.
Regrettably he crossed the Bar on March 22nd 2012 in his homeland of Cayman Brac aged 73.
He was well known as Mr Fixit in the islands, whether Electric Power Plant, Desalination, Satellite TV download and relays. He was also a keen Radio Amateur, call sign ZF9CR.
His actual name was Christopher Randall.
RIP Chris and maybe you get to sort the ionosphere out for us proper now.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh dear,
Rest in Peace.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Very sad. I liked him. His posts were always fun.

RIP Chris.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

RIP Nayticos -sadly another good one has left us.

J


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Wasn't it Naytikos who had a unique style of RO f ree-lancing where he took his wife and they were at sea together for something like seven years?
RIP


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Another of our fellow ex RO's now silent key.

RIP.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Wasn't it Naytikos who had a unique style of RO f ree-lancing where he took his wife and they were at sea together for something like seven years?
> RIP


That's the chap. After Niarchos he transferred to st "Mary R Koch"/ A8QU. I relieved him there so that he could get on with building his house in Cayman Brac.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

les.edge***be said:


> That's the chap. After Niarchos he transferred to st "Mary R Koch"/ A8QU. I relieved him there so that he could get on with building his house in Cayman Brac.


Sad loss, may he RIP .
He was quite a contraversial poster on SN but nearly always correct in his views , He sailed on the Niarchos "World Jury" which was a sister ship to the one I served on "World Justice".
He certainly would not have had the pleasure of having his wife onboard a Niarchos Shipi for 7 years., I dont think I ever remember any wives aboard at all.in all the time II was with them .
73/s de Dronz -G3NVM


----------

